# Chase AGR MC Card for the Wife



## jim55 (May 25, 2008)

My wife just received, by mail, an offer for the AGR MC card (she does have an agr acc't). I thought it was one AGR MC for each family...am I wrong? Thanks, Jim


----------



## RRrich (May 25, 2008)

jim55 said:


> My wife just received, by mail, an offer for the AGR MC card (she does have an agr acc't). I thought it was one AGR MC for each family...am I wrong? Thanks, Jim


Certainly much that I don't know, but I cannot think of a reason that the credit card company would limit your household to only one AGR card.


----------



## jim55 (May 25, 2008)

RRrich said:


> jim55 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife just received, by mail, an offer for the AGR MC card (she does have an agr acc't). I thought it was one AGR MC for each family...am I wrong? Thanks, Jim
> ...



Well, the offer contained the 5000 pt bonus and when chase took over, I thought I read somewhere only one bonus per family. Jim


----------



## PRR 60 (May 25, 2008)

Your wife can get her own AGR MC and her AGR account will get the 5000 points. There is no limit on cards per household.


----------



## the_traveler (May 25, 2008)

jim55 said:


> Well, the offer contained the 5000 pt bonus and when chase took over, I thought I read somewhere only one bonus per family. Jim


It doesn't make any sense why it would be one bonus per *family*! It would make sense - and probably is - one bonus per *account*!

Since you have an AGR account, and your wife has a separate AGR account, why should they restrict it to just you? :huh: Your bonus points went to your AGR account, and her bonus points would go to her AGR account.


----------



## jim55 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, We'll give it a try. Jim


----------



## dan72 (May 27, 2008)

Both my wife and I have separate Chase and AGR accounts. I got 8,000 points for renewing after BofA dropped out and she got 5,000 points for opening a new account, so there is not a per family limit as far as I can tell.

Dan


----------

